# making progress on the interior.



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

baby steps, holidays killed progress.

back seat installed, first piece of carpet kind of in place, I now have the driver seat installed as well as the front carpet in place. will need to get the trim that holds down the carpet on the outsides of course. will be working on getting the driver side seat in it's spot and both of them wired up. carpet seems to be decent quality from year one, didn't know the old cars had the loop style carpet vs the newer car style. gotta redraft my center console a little. not as happy with it as I was. guess I gotta remember how to fiberglass again.

you can see in the pictures that the color for the rear accessory deck is off. I intend to correct this through our local upholstery shop. I will also be working on my interior lamp here in the not too distant future once I get my headliner back in place.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I LIKE IT!!!.... has an 80's hotrod feel. what do the fronts look like? What color are you painting it? i see you got that alum. radiator, i am looking for some fab'd alum valve covers and thinking of polishing the radiator, I like that fabricated look.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

car will be jet black but is currently primer gray. has new black GTO front seats (2004 era GTO).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!!
Fix the dome light before the headliner goes in.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Coming along nicely!!.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Brian, Check out Billet Tek Valve covers.....they are sweet! VV, did you do the upholstery work yourself??


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

negative. the upholstery was done by the last owner of the vehicle who spent a good deal of time butchering the car, however I believe it's usable and think some of it actually looks nice. I like the back seat for sure, but some of the other stuff like an almost all red vinyl headliner with black stripe are a little off of my tastes. but it's a nice headliner that will work, all I have to get is new windlace.


----------

